# What companies make/manufacture jet skis and small watercraft?



## zetu2010 (Jul 23, 2010)

Does Polaris still make jet skis? I know Kawasaki, Yamaha, Sea Doo, and Honda make jet skis and small watercraft, but what other companies make them? I'd appreciate any help, and thank you in advance!








_____________________
Roland electronic drums


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

i do not believe polaris still produces watercraft
the others are correct... and are the only ones.....


----------



## Andres Wright (Aug 6, 2014)

In that range and for working on it yourself, I think the simpler Yamaha 1200s are probably your best bet.


----------

